# eutanasia per bambini incurabili



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2013)

1. EUTANASIA PER I BAMBINI INCURABILI - IL BELGIO DICE SÌ ALLA LEGGE
Ivo Caizzi per "Il Corriere della Sera"

Il Belgio punta a diventare il primo Paese al mondo a eliminare ogni limite di età nel diritto di rinunciare alla vita. Una commissione del Senato ha fatto il passo iniziale approvando la proposta di legge che estende la richiesta di eutanasia anche ai bambini colpiti dalle malattie terminali con dolori intollerabili.
senato belga 

Il dibattito politico su questo delicatissimo argomento si è sviluppato con toni abbastanza contenuti. Ma il voto in commissione ha egualmente diviso la coalizione di governo del premier socialista Elio di Rupo, che ha visto gli alleati cristiano democratici prendere le distanze dall'iniziativa. I verdi e i separatisti fiamminghi, che sono all'opposizione, hanno appoggiato i socialisti e i liberali. Il partito fiammingo di estrema destra Vlaams belang ha seguito il «no» dei cattolici. Non sono attese conseguenze nella maggioranza perché i parlamentari belgi, sui temi etici, possono votare secondo coscienza e al di fuori della linea di partito.

In Belgio il primo via libera all'estensione dell'eutanasia ai bambini con dolorose malattie terminali arriva undici anni dopo l'approvazione completa per gli adulti. Sono previste maggiori restrizioni per i minorenni. Innanzitutto sarebbe sempre necessaria l'approvazione dei genitori. Le sofferenze insopportabili dovranno essere solo fisiche, mentre per gli adulti belgi sono considerate anche quelle psicologiche. Uno psicologo dovrà valutare la capacità del bambino di scegliere di morire. Non sarebbe comunque specificata alcuna restrizione di età.

Nei Paesi Bassi la legge sull'eutanasia dei bambini impone il limite di almeno 12 anni (con alcune eccezioni di fatto per i neonati). Dal 2002 i casi olandesi sarebbero stati solo cinque. L'associazione Exit Italia, che si occupa delle richieste di suicidio assistito in Svizzera, ha parlato di tre bambini italiani in quattro anni (non accettati perché la legge svizzera consente questa possibilità solo agli adulti).
manifesto contro l eutanasia 

In Belgio vari analisti politici hanno considerato molto probabile l'approvazione definitiva dell'eutanasia per i minorenni nei successivi passaggi in aula al Senato e alla Camera. La maggioranza di senatori favorevoli in commissione, al di là del principio politico della libertà di coscienza sui temi etici, viene considerata proporzionalmente rappresentativa dell'orientamento generale nei partiti.

I tempi di approvazione della legge non appaiono brevi. Il quotidiano Le Soir di Bruxelles ha ricordato l'esistenza di provvedimenti prioritari in «lista d'attesa» al Senato, a partire da quelli per la riforma dello Stato, tra l'altro sempre a rischio di far saltare governi e maggioranze nell'antico scontro nazionale tra fiamminghi e valloni. Prevedibile è anche l'introduzione di emendamenti, già fatti trapelare da compagni di partito di senatori che hanno votato «sì» in commissione.
il touchscreen dell eutanasia 

I principali organismi religiosi del Belgio si sono schierati compatti contro la possibilità di consentire a bambini di poter dire addio alla vita. «Proporre che dei minori possano decidere sulla loro eutanasia è un modo di falsare la loro facoltà di giudizio e le loro libertà», hanno sostenuto i rappresentanti delle comunità cattolica, protestante, ortodossa, musulmana ed ebraica.

Nel 2012 in Belgio sono stati registrati 1432 casi di ricorso alla cosiddetta «dolce morte» (pari al 2% dei decessi totali). Nell'opinione pubblica l'estensione ai bambini, soprattutto se molto selettiva, sembra destinata a rientrare tra le facoltà democratiche individuali e a non provocare eccessive esasperazioni. In Italia la problematica del diritto a interrompere la vita scatena ben altre reazioni.
il numero di eutanasie praticate in belgio 

Basta ricordare le polemiche scaturite da casi recenti, pur non propriamente assimilabili all'eutanasia, come quelli di Piergiorgio Welby, che si fece staccare il respiratore artificiale non tollerando più l'immobilità e altre gravi conseguenze della distrofia muscolare, e di Eluana Englaro, a cui il padre fece interrompere l'alimentazione artificiale dopo 17 anni di coma vegetativo.

L'approvazione della commissione del Senato belga è stata accolta da valutazioni contrarie di esponenti dei principali partiti italiani, Vaticano, Comitato nazionale di bioetica, ordine dei medici. «È un salto. Un salto abissale, sotto il livello di civiltà, di umanità», ha detto il cardinale Elio Sgreccia, presidente emerito della Pontificia Accademia per la Vita. I radicali, che sostennero la posizione di Welby e da sempre chiedono la legalizzazione dell'eutanasia, si sono dichiarati favorevoli al suicidio assistito anche per i bambini.


2. "EUTANASIA DEI BIMBI E FIGLIO UNICO COME IN CINA" - LE IDEE DI VERMEERSCH, L'EX GESUITA CHE TEORIZZA ANCHE LA STERILIZZAZIONE
Giulio Meotti per "Il Foglio" del 21 novembre 2013
eutanasia 

Lo hanno chiamato "il grande dibattito". Si è svolto al Parlamento europeo e ha riguardato la nuova legge sull'eutanasia dei bambini in corso di approvazione in Belgio. Hanno partecipato il dottor Jan Bernheim, sostenitore delle leggi sul "diritto di morire"; Alex Schadenberg dell'Euthanasia Prevention Coalition, e il professor Etienne Vermeersch, il padre delle leggi sull'aborto e l'eutanasia in Belgio". Bernheim ha parlato per primo. Ha rivelato che a praticare l'eutanasia nel suo paese non sono soltanto i medici, ma anche le infermiere. Vermeersch ha spiegato che la modifica alla legge in vigore dal 2002 è necessaria "per consentire di praticare l'eutanasia sugli handicappati", adulti o bambini che siano.
etienne vermeersch 

"La paralisi dà il diritto all'eutanasia", ha detto il professor Vermeersch, la figura chiave per capire come il Belgio e l'Olanda siano diventati i paesi pionieri al mondo sull'eutanasia. I quattro senatori del governo guidato dal premier socialista vallone Elio Di Rupo hanno già di fatto ottenuto una maggioranza trasversale vastissima. Nella proposta, che viene dai senatori liberali Jeannine Leduc e Paul Wille, i medici potrebbero mettere "fine alla vita di un bambino, qualora si trovi in una situazione medica senza uscita, in uno stato di sofferenza fisica o psichica costante e insopportabile, e che presenti una domanda di eutanasia". E' stato Vermeersch a ispirare la legge con le sue teorie.

IL GIURAMENTO DI IPPOCRATE? OBSOLETO
Nato in una famiglia cattolica, Vermeersch è entrato nell'ordine dei Gesuiti nel 1953; Vermeersch lo ha chiamato "il grande ritiro". Cinque anni dopo, l'accademico rompe con la fede cattolica e diventa un militante scettico e ateista, "un umanista". Nel 1979 si pronuncia a favore della depenalizzazione della pedofilia.

Ma il suo nome è soprattutto legato alla teoria della sovrapopolazione come minaccia principale all'umanità. Sostiene che i governi debbano intervenire per limitare i tassi di fertilità a un solo figlio per coppia. Così si è espresso a favore della draconiana e disumana politica del figlio unico in Cina: "L'alternativa è un disastro umanitario più grande", ha scritto. Jan De Zutter, esperto di bioetica per gli esecutivi socialisti, ha denunciato le sue teorie come "disumane".
etienne vermeersch 

Vermeersch ha proposto anche l'abolizione del giuramento di Ippocrate. "Giuro per Apollo e Asclepio e Igea e Panacea e per gli dei tutti e per tutte le dee". E' il primo capoverso scritto nel 400 avanti Cristo dal padre della medicina. "Non somministrerò ad alcuno, neppure se richiesto, un farmaco mortale, né suggerirò un tale consiglio; similmente a nessuna donna io darò un medicinale abortivo". Secondo Vermeersch, "sono regole scritte più di duemila anni fa e non valgono più". Vermeersch ha anche proposto una legge che costringa tutti gli ospedali del paese, compresi i cattolici, a fornire servizi abortivi.

"Oggi siamo circa 7,070 miliardi di persone e questo è insostenibile alla luce dei cambiamenti climatici e di altri fattori ambientali", ha detto Vermeersch. "907 milioni di persone soffrono la fame. Questo significa che quasi una persona su sette nel mondo soffre la fame. La popolazione deve diminuire. E' assolutamente immorale che chiunque possa avere figli se lo vuole.
bambini malati 

Noi consideriamo come un diritto umano assoluto che le persone possono decidere liberamente il loro numero di bambini. Ma un diritto che conduce alla distruzione della specie non è umano". Serve il coraggio di porre dei limiti, conclude Vermeersch. "Questo è stato fatto in Cina con la politica del figlio unico. Quello era un provvedimento molto duro, ma necessario". Idee su come costringere le donne a non fare figli? Vermeersch ha una ricetta: "Consegnando premi alle donne che si sottopongono alla sterilizzazione". Il professore auspica l'adozione di misure di "coercizione lieve".
Elio di Rupo Leader socialista Belgio 

In questo brodo eugenetico, dispotico e antinatalista che sta nascendo la prima legge per la "dolce morte" dei bambini al mondo.


----------

